# Cramping at 12 weeks?



## cjwilson80

Hello!

I'm sneaking over from 1st Tri to ask a question...

I woke up this morning around 5:00 am with some cramping. It wasn't severe cramping but it was painful enough that it made me worry. I know cramping in early pregnancy is common but is it still common at 12 weeks? Yes, I'm still early so I am hoping it's normal. I just wanted to ask those of you who are farther along to see if any of you had cramps at 12 weeks.

Thanks!
Court


----------



## Dolphinz4

It should be normal hun as long as its not severe- It might just be grwoing pains- Your uterus is growing like crazy to accomodate the baby! Good luck :)


----------



## Brownbug

Hi! For some reason, throughout my pregnancy so far, I haven't been concerned at all about miscarrying. That said, when I first found out I was pregnant, like 2-3 weeks, I would get major period cramps. No period though. Since then, I've periodically had cramps on and off-pulling cramps, stabbing cramps, period cramps, gas cramps, etc. This is my first pregnancy, so I'm no expert, but I usually just chalk them up to the major changes my body is experiencing, and the natural growth process. That said, however, if you truly feel something is wrong, don't take it lightly! Just wanted to let you know that my pregnancy so far is progressing normally, and I experience cramps quite often.


----------



## Shangalang

Hi
I've been having period like pains all the way through on & off & like you I panicked every time I got them.
So far, everything is Ok so I think it's probably normal stretching pregnancy pains...


----------



## robinator

I had them pretty badly the last few days but nothing today. They come and go.


----------



## Kaila2635

I never really had cramping in the 1st tri, last week I had some serious cramping that had me doubled over but come to find out it was just a bad case of indigestion, it could be that or just your uterus stretching. Can't hurt to get checked though. Have you had any bleeding or spotting?


----------



## willyandcourt

I had cramping at 12 weeks followed by a clot which lodged in my cervix. Once I passed it, everything was OK. Baby was fine and still is :)


----------



## HolmesMomma

I had really bad cramps - like wake you up in the middle of the night crying cramps - from 5 - 7 weeks. After that I seemed to be fine, but again around 13 weeks I started cramping again. My doctor says it's just the uterus growing

I'm still going strong, without cramps now, just other aches and pains!


----------



## cjwilson80

Thanks Ladies!

I feel much better now. The cramps have lessened and are not as intense. I wasn't too concerned about miscarrying but I had to ask you all on here to see. I am sure it's the uterus growing, at least I hope so. 

I have my 12w 3d scan on Wednesday and will post photos. I'm so glad I found this site, I love everyone here! Thank you all so much!


----------

